# I tried some 10" cranks



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I tried some 10" cranks this week. I made a prototype before ice-up and it ran great. I made some in a sucker/chub,perch and a walleye. I can't wait to try them at westbranch this year when the muskies move into deep water. Not sure how deep they will run. I hope I can get 25 feet.

The bodies are made of poplar. 3 coats of devcon 2 ton epoxy. I use an hvac metal foil tape as a base and paint and sand technique. You put mesh under the foil tape to get a scale effect. The mesh you put under the foil tape can be many different kinds. You just have to glue the mesh down first and let the tape sticky side press to the mesh backing. You work your way slowly to press it into the pockets.

Does anybody else make cranks of any kind? Bass,trout,pike or muskies?

John


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

those are really sweet . did you carve the wood too.or start with wood blanks.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

those are just about too pretty to see the water.nice looking work,tigger.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow man, nice work, very sharp.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

No doubt. How much time from start to finish does it take you to make those? I'd probably fish those with with 2in cable out of fear I'd lose one!


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

John

Great looking baits, my guess would be that they will have some tooth marks in them by this time next year.

I only started lure building last year and have make a couple of musky crank baits but mostly I&#8217;ve made gliders. I do my building in an unheated garage so I&#8217;m down until we get some warmer weather. I&#8217;ve foiled a few of the gliders and pressed a scale pattern into the foil but I like your idea of putting the netting under the foil.

I&#8217;m curious as how you apply your gill plates and fins if you would be willing to share that information and no hard feelings if not.

Dallas


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Outstanding! That's quite a talent you have. Those look better than any lure I've seen in a store>


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Those are some beautiful baits John. You're quite a talented craftsman/artist! 

Fisherman too!!!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the kind words!

Van, I just cut out the shapes on a bandsaw. Then I take a router with a 1/4" radius bit. Then I sand them up. Some guys do carve the heads. I have not tried that yet but I think I am this week on some trout shapes.

Dallas, I take thin plastic. Like from the flat side of the milk cartons, or I buy the stencil plastic from the hobby store. I just make a series of interlocking shapes and paint a different color with each one. I layer the paint as I apply a fresh coat of clear. Fatfingers showed me that trick. If you mess up on a paint color you can wipe it off without going backwards to much. The under layers are sealed and protected. I like doing the gliders also. I have not fished many yet. I will this year. I will try to dig up some pictures of a few I have done.

Thanks again everyone. This luremaking thing has got got me hook-line-and sinker! Very addictive! I will get some of you guys hooked on this also! 

John


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

John,

Thank for sharing with us, I appreciate the information. Fatfingers does some awsome baits. I have seen the gill plates and fins on several homemade baits and wasn&#8217;t sure if it was done with hand held shields, decals or photo finishing. I&#8217;ve been toying with the thought of trying photo finishing on a couple of baits when the weather warms enough for me into the garage. 

Dallas


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

those are to sweet i would love to try something like that but i have a problem in the artistic department. Good luck on getting them tooth marked this year.
________
SHIP SALE


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice work John. Really nice.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

wood??? balsa ,pine???


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Freyed, I use poplar. Maple works well also for gliders. Most guys use cedar. There is white and red. They say that the red is the best. You can make BIG lures and they don't get to heavy with the cedar.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Very cool and more so, *impressive*......so i assume those are gonna be for muskey???



frank


----------

